
Searching for Value in Ludicrous Ideas - robg
http://arieff.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/05/04/searching-for-value-in-ludicrous-ideas/
======
madair
Early in the interview he announces, "If I could use two words to describe
what it is that I enjoy it is that I love to be sneakily outrageous", and then
a few paragraphs later he says as a matter of fact, "I usually spend energy
'turning off' the idea-generating machine just as psychics train themselves to
turn off their capability".

Now that's what I call sneakily outrageous :-)

------
yan
Gem in that article: “I had never invented anything before,” he told me in an
e-mail recently, “because no one had ever asked me to invent anything!”

Makes me really think about how and why I do things. That sentence struck a
chord.

------
Radix
Treadarounds is hilarious. Reminds me that people get up to exercise, walk a
treadmill, then go cart about for their afternoon golf game.

~~~
sp332
These are real, though they don't look any less ridiculous:
[http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2009/01/maker_channel_105_t...](http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2009/01/maker_channel_105_treadmill_bike_ro.html)

------
spoiledtechie
Love that pedal train. I would definitely hop on.

